# 5x5 Walkthrough Solves using Hoya!



## SpeedCuber71 (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Berd (Mar 20, 2016)

Interesting! I don't use Hoya but this was still quite interesting thanks!


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Mar 21, 2016)

Berd said:


> Interesting! I don't use Hoya but this was still quite interesting thanks!



Thanks! And no problem!


----------



## daviddayag (Mar 29, 2016)

What do you mean when you say "three by three stage" ?


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 29, 2016)

daviddayag said:


> What do you mean when you say "three by three stage" ?



When the reduction phase is complete, you can solve the cube like a 3x3.


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Apr 8, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> When the reduction phase is complete, you can solve the cube like a 3x3.



This


----------



## giopapy (Apr 8, 2016)

Interesting 

Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

